# First makeup attempt



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Like it says below was my first crack at makeup. This was at the end of the night. About 5 hours later. Don't mind me kneeling in front of my table. Couldn't find my tripod. lol
Appreciate any pointers.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fro your 1st attempt, I would say "pretty dang good"!

I would just give it a bit more depth, adding a little more color to the surrounding area.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you need more practice. The makeup you applied doesn't even cover that huge gash you have in your head. ;-)


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great!

How did you do the open gash? I know of several different ways but I'm curious how you did yours. It looks fantastic


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments.
I used a cheap makeup kit from wallmart that came with a small can of "creepy skin". It was kind of like a greasy/sticky wax with fine hair in it. Hard to explain but easy to mold.
The makeup had a white, black and green tube of cream makeup and a pallet of various coloured harder makeup.
This kit has the skin I used.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, are you sure its your first.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks painful, did you require stitches afterwards?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks, ya that was my first but I had watched a few different how to vids on youtube.
No stiches, although even after I removed the makeup my 4yr old son wouldn't give me a hug goodnight. lol


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

I agree with Halloweenzombie - you are going to need a lot more work covering up the nasty gash! hehe

Excellent job!


----------

